
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
just_testing
FREELANCE - São Paulo, Brazil

    
    
      Location: São Paulo, Brazil
      Rate: USD 50/hour
      
      What the hell I am: Software Engineer by Day, Data Scientist by night
      What I bring to the table: More than 10 years of programming (mostly web frontend/backend and GIS), developing products now used by thousands of people. For three years, I began to branch into data products for NGOs, in which I made:
      - The biggest crawl of land properties in São Paulo
      - Finding out more than US$ 2.7 billion of property in São Paulo owned by offshores (for Transparency International, report here: https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/us2.7_billion_of_saeo_paulo_brazil_property_linked_to_offshore_companies)
      - Making the biggest transit fines map in the country, geocoding over 13 million badly written addresses (had to create my own geocoder for that).
    

I love doing data products like those, and want to do more of those. I have a
fancy CV here: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume) Email:
tiagofassoni@gmail.com

------
elsurudo
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (EU) | FT, PT, TRAVEL OK | Experienced (8+ years) full-
stack web and mobile freelancer

Well-rounded developer with an attention to detail. Things I've done:
greenfield projects, prototypes, refactoring, team leadership/building,
project management, and more.

Expert in: Ruby on Rails, Objective C, Swift, Vue.js/JavaScript/TypeScript,
Architecture, Relational DBs

Experience with: C, C#/VB.NET, Python, PHP, Java, Ember.js, + many many tools
one comes across as a working developer these days...

Currently learning: Blockchain/Solidity, Node.js, Scala, Elixir/Phoenix (would
love to work with these technologies – will offer preferential rates!)

Education: University of Waterloo (Canada) Comp Sci

\---

Web: [http://www.twisted-leaf.com](http://www.twisted-leaf.com) | Email:
ernest [at] twisted-leaf.com | LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/)

Resume: [http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-
resume.pdf](http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-resume.pdf)

------
nimeshneema
SEEKING WORK

Location: Hyderabad, India

Remote: Flexible.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Git, Bash, Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV:

[https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Resume_Nimesh_Neem...](https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Resume_Nimesh_Neema.pdf)

[https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Cover_Letter_Nimes...](https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Cover_Letter_Nimesh_Neema.pdf)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

I specialise in development of iOS, watchOS and tvOS app and currently
learning macOS app development. As a programmer I have a good understanding of
Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIG's) and what makes a great app.

I am a big fan of beautifully designed software which are well crafted, end-
to-end, keeping the intended users in mind. In my opinion, a software should
be designed to work like a good appliance; easy to setup and operate, with
minimal to no intrusion and predictable in behaviour.

I believe crafting a good software which fulfils the aforementioned goals
requires careful planning, execution and concerted symphony within the team.
Keeping the said in mind, I continuously strive to hone my craft by exploring
and learning best possible tools and technology for the job at hand. I am also
inclined towards growing as a software engineer by constantly enhancing my
understanding of fundamental concepts and tooling.

I have over 7 years of experience working as a Software Engineer. I also have
experience working as an independent consultant.

------
devlanding1
SEEKING WORK - Kotlin Android Developer

Location: Charlotte, NC || Remote: OK

Kotlin Android Developer that will be beneficial to you small businesses or
startup.

I have created apps for startups from scratch being the sole Android
Developer. As well as working in teams as the lead developer. Adding features
such as geolocation, camera, and notifications, as well as analytics.

Experience: Kotlin, Geolocation, Firebase, Notifications, Background Services,
Video, Audio, Camera and more.

Available up to: 35h/week

Email: TedHoryczun1@gmail.com

Website: www.DevLanding.com

Youtube:[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLkiWXw4VZ4iQLj5g6M18sA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLkiWXw4VZ4iQLj5g6M18sA)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | part-time or 1-6 month contract | Remote or
onsite Full stack engineer with over 5 years professional experience with
various technologies. Experience working for startups in fast-paced
environments. Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing
software specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified
on time. Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, devops, sql
database reporting, email marketing and templates, conversion funnel
measurement and optimization, a/b hypothesis and testing.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible). Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance),
hospitality, cosmetic and e-commerce industries.

Very interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK Remote (I'm based in Baltimore. Limited availability through Q3
but I'm posting this anyway because it helps to plan in advance.)

I help B2B startups exceed their growth goals.

My mission is to help the leaders of world-changing companies achieve their
mission faster, smarter, and beyond anyone’s expectation.

Everything I do serves that mission: Whether it’s helping AT&T bring new IoT
solutions to market, turning a data science platform into a market leader, or
accelerating the growth and revenue for Clubhouse, Crew, Etleap, Inkling,
Netlify, Scalyr, Singular, and many other B2B startups.

Founders, CEOs, CMOs, VPs, and even VCs partner with me because:

1\. They understand that growth comes from action, not talk. They rely on me
not just to provide guidance but to execute—to make decisions, implement
systems, lead teams, push code, talk to users, launch campaigns, analyze data,
and do whatever else it takes to get results.

2\. They want to get the right skills and insights on their side. Having
worked with dozens of B2B tech companies—from seed-funded startups to the
world’s largest telecom company—and having tested hundreds of strategies,
tactics, and tools, I know what works, what doesn’t, and how to do things
right.

Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more at
[https://www.gkogan.co](https://www.gkogan.co).

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Freelance Front End Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front-End Web Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia, Austin, & New York. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
        - Ruby & Rails
        - Elixir & Phoenix
        - Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
        - Python
        - React, Angular
        - React Native
        - .NET
        - iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Jacksonville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Django, Pylons, Google App
Engine, Flask, CherryPy, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL
Server, MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated
testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for part-time work if at all possible (although full-time would
be OK too). If you are looking to get a small project done, or you have an
existing project where some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular
basis, then I would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or Remote (originally from NYC, can make trips
to US east coast)

Experienced full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe), small business and
agency experience as well. Most of my experience is with Rails and/or Angular
but I've also worked with node.js, React and Sinatra. Not dev-ops per say but
I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace and
Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping startups get to an MVP or from an
MVP to product-market-fit but I'm also not shy to jump into legacy code.
Really I'm open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots of
client facing experience as well, great at communicating with the business
side. As well as picking up the slack when design resources are short.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK | Full stack Ruby on Rails and JavaScript developer with over 8
years experience

Location: London or remote

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucaspiller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucaspiller/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lucaspiller/](https://github.com/lucaspiller/)

Email: luca@blissfulsystems.com

I'm a full stack developer with over 8 years experience working with
everything from startups to enterprise. My primary experience is with Ruby on
Rails, doing frontend, backend and everything in between: from setting up new
servers with Ansible, to tweaking some CSS. Recently I've been working more
and more with frontend JavaScript, mostly TypeScript and React. I've had a lot
of experience writing billing and booking platforms, and all the reporting and
compliance tooling that goes with that.

Expert in: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, TypeScript, React

Experience with: Erlang, Golang, Devops, Ansible, Docker, AWS

Like to learn more: Embedded programming with PlatformIO and C

I'm especially interested in working in the IoT or cryptocurrency space.

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS3, CSS
Grid, GSAP, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic design,
Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (due some polish...)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
m0nhawk
SEEKING WORK - Data Scientist | Data Engineer | Team Lead

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math, statistics and
algorithmic background. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw
data. Experienced with a few programming languages (including C/C++, Haskell,
Python, R, C# and MATLAB) and both SQL and NoSQL databases.

* I've built a data analysis platform for XroadMedia, which was presented on the IBC 2017. It's consists of the ELK stack coupled with Python analysis and management scripts. * Increased performance and runtime for Genesys on their reporting tool by both improving SQL (MySQL and MSSQL) queries performance and Python calculations (with improving loading of data files from various sources: servers and S3) via vectorisation and algorithms changes. * For Devographics I was working on data analysis models (particularly regressions, classifications and clustering) with R scripts and connected R models with Java backend and ElasticSearch database.

Technologies: _Programming Languages_ : Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram
Mathematica; OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; _data_ : MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch-LogStash-Kibana, InfluxDB; _etc_ : Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES,
S3...) stack, ETL, data analysis, data science, data visualization, data
manipulation (Python pandas, R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8/download](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8/download)

Email: andrew.prokhorenkov@gmail.com | me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python, golang, node.js
    
        Frontend => React, Redux, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
    
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
    
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Docker, dokku
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything.

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Hello! I'm primarily a back-end web developer with over ten years of
professional experience (and a good deal of amateur experience before that).
I've written a Drupal module in use on almost 70,000 sites as of last check.
I've also done a good deal of front-end web development, so I could probably
fairly call myself a full-stack web developer, but I generally prefer working
on the back end.

I'm seeking remote freelance/contract work. I am US-based (Mountain time zone,
currently). My rates are reasonable given my experience level and I offer
discounts for payments in cryptocurrency form.

Back-end techs: PHP, Drupal 5 through Drupal 8, WordPress, MySQL, SQLite,
Swift, Kitura, server administration in Linux and FreeBSD

Front-end techs: Vanilla JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, HTML5

You can find more information as well as links to my résumé and my GitHub,
LinkedIn, Drupal.org, and AngelList profiles at
[https://albright.pro](https://albright.pro)

Thanks for your consideration!

------
martey
SEEKING WORK | Washington DC or remote

I have a wide variety of experience in multiple areas of the web development
lifecycle, including:

    
    
      - creating, maintaining, and refactoring Django web applications
      - writing Python web scraping scripts
      - creating or modifying WordPress themes and plugins
      - using Ansible to automate systems administration tasks, including provisioning and deploying servers
      - using automated testing to debug existing code and prevent future regressions
      - running security audits of websites and cloud hosting configurations
    

I've been busy enough recently (the last time I posted here was about 4 years
ago!) that I don't have an up to date portfolio, but the odds are that if you
tell me about your project, I've either worked on something similar or can
point you towards someone who has.

Email me at martey+hn-2018-03@mobolic.com, but please no spam asking me to
join your new cryptocurrency freelance marketplace.

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Edinburgh, UK

I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years experience, working at
every level of modern web application stacks: frontend, backend, database,
server, deployment. I have a wide experience in modern web frameworks and
languages, and in writing good quality code backed up with automated tests. I
am an excellent communicator and am passionate about what I do, building my
own apps in my spare time. I also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

Technologies: React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3, Ruby,
Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku, iOS, Swift, OCaml

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Blog: [https://rsmith.io/blog/](https://rsmith.io/blog/)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
v-ignis
SEEKING WORK - Experienced infrastructure engineer with team leadership
experience.

Location: Berlin, Germany || Remote: Ok

Hi, my name is Yaroslav.

I have 4+ years production experience designing and maintaining cloud and
container-based solutions and more than 10 years of system engineering
experience (on-prem datacenters management, provisioning, configuration
management, monitoring, designing ops processes, team building).

Performed successful migrations from on-prem to AWS. Designed and built from
scratch a distributed video hosting solution, decentralized proof-of-concept
file locker architecture (coding in tcl, c, node.js).

For my programming tasks I'm mostly relying on shell scripting, opting to ruby
or python when needed.

Right now expanding my expertise into the field of data engineering and scala
programming.

Full CV is available on my linkedin profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignis/)

Email: ytarasenko -at- posteo.de

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with a decade's experience building, hosting and tuning
applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Productionizing & re-hosting a Python big data application for a bioscience
client. I moved the project to a robust, scalable stack deployed via Terraform
to spot instances managed by AWS Batch. End results included better
resilience, higher resource utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing
time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Haven't got rich yet.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of a large microservice stack across cloud and
physical servers with varied configurations.

\+ Support, enhancements and development for a number of Django projects.

hn-2018-03@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. [https://qureshimedia.com/](https://qureshimedia.com/) Location:
NYC

Since 2009.

Remote : Yes

Design. Web. Mobile. Prototype. We Deliver Sketch files ( preferred)

Front End: We deliver HTML/CSS/JS. (Hand Craft)

Landing pages

Content Strategy. Copywriting.

Web Sites

Mobiel app DESIGN.

Basic SEO ( nothing fancy)

Our bread and butter is your business idea validation. If you have a business
idea and want to validate or test the market demand before building a MVP
nobody wants, we can help. We write copy / build a professional landing page /
Website, start testing and or build a prototype users can test. We have a
small office in silicon alley in NYC if you want to meet.

Availability: April / May. Launching new sites like its going outta style.

Rate: $100/hr.

Working on this right now: ( We have a bunch of work to show via email)
[http://brigade.qureshimedia.com/](http://brigade.qureshimedia.com/) ( on our
staging)

contact(at)qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

------
weehlyn
Location: Any

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ub...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ubFk6RU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +7 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
mrtobo
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Preferred, Travel OK

Seasoned front end engineer (12 years) with full stack proficiencies and a
passion for building great products.

Technologies: JavaScript (es6+), TypeScript, JS Frameworks, RESTful API Design
& Consumption, Responsive/Progressive Web Apps, UI/UX Best Practices, Asset
Delivery Optimization, Git, Build Tooling, Linux / CLI, Basic Docker / DevOps
/ AWS, Typography & Aesthetics, UI Libraries, CMS &, eCommerce Systems, Python
& PHP Experience, Wireframing and Design Process, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, SMACSS,
Accessibility / 508 Compliance.

Available immediately.

CV: [http://ntobo.com](http://ntobo.com)

Email: nick@emrgnt.co

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ntobolski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ntobolski/)

------
superdanny
SEEKING FREELANCERS | UI/UX/Visual Designer |
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io) Location: Remote Only,
United States

SUPERTEAM is the on-demand team creation platform for specialized freelancers;
Our Mission: to provide consistent end-to-end projects to your teams of
specialists. (Currently we are limiting hiring to freelancers located in the
U.S)

You Are: Willing to work in fast paced environment. You can creatively multi-
task through numerous projects. Your compensation is on a per-project basis
and pay increases with your system skill level and quality of completion
rating.

Designer: 3~5 years of experience creative designing for web and mobile app.

If you’re interested please apply at
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

------
bdukic
SEEKING WORK Location: Toulouse, France

Remote: Yes

Full-stack web developer (7+ years), background in physics, previously co-
founded a small software development agency and did a lot of freelancing,
mostly mid-complex web apps, looking for new projects.

Technologies: Python, Django (Django Rest Framework, GeoDjango), Linux, Lua,
Javascript, PHP, (Social Media) API's

Technologies (secondary): PostgreSQL, MySQL, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, Fabric,
Drupal, Symfony, C#,

Rate: $60/hr

Personal web: [https://lansor.co/boni/](https://lansor.co/boni/)

Github: [https://github.com/bonidjukic](https://github.com/bonidjukic)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic)

Email: boni at djukic.com.hr

More information on request.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Parquet, HBase,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/AutoScG/S3/RedShift/EMR).

Educational Background: Computer Science

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My rate is $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Software, Engineering Leadership I'm an experienced
freelancer who brings both software engineering skills and leadership
experience.

My tech focus is JavaScript (all the standard buzzwords, node, React, ES6,
etc) but I have extensive experience with Ruby, some experience with Python,
PHP in the distant past, and will learn anything else.

I also have experience with AWS (lost track of everything I've done, last
project was Lambda) and some devopsy stuff (docker, vagrant, etc).

In my last full time role as Director of Engineering I managed a 15+ team and
hired half of them. I can help build early stage teams and create an
engineering hiring plan. I can also act as team lead for your remote
freelancers.

Site: [http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing workflows by introducing
testing suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and
code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products.

I also excel at growth. I've led marketing teams and grown products at
sustained double-digit month-over-month rates.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, JavaScript, AWS,
Sketch, Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Wireframing, and UX.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
sedachv
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, CA / Remote / Willing to consider travel

Hi. I am a Los Angeles-based independent software engineering contractor
specializing in web- and cloud-based services and SaaS applications, Unix
(GNU/Linux and OpenBSD) systems programming, FOSS consulting, integration
support, and customization, and the Lisp family of programming languages.

Website: [https://oneofus.la/](https://oneofus.la/)

Email: vsedach@oneofus.la

Github: [https://github.com/vsedach](https://github.com/vsedach)

Résumé:
[https://oneofus.la/2d203e8c/Vladimir_Sedach_resume.txt](https://oneofus.la/2d203e8c/Vladimir_Sedach_resume.txt)

------
phrasehealth
SEEKING FREELANCER | Front-End Engineer | Remote or Philadelphia, PA USA |
10-20 hours per week

PHRASE Health is looking for a front-end engineer to help with maintenance and
expansion of our existing web platform. Deep experience with Angular 1, HTML,
CSS, and general front-end JavaScript\UI programming principles is required.
Additional experience with healthcare data, D3, and/or chart.js is a plus.

PHRASE is a cloud-based platform that aggregates data around the clinical
decision making process from multiple sources and provides insights back to
customers. Currently, we're live at several hospitals to validate the product.

Please contact justin@phrasehealth.com with a brief introduction and anything
you feel is relevant to conveying your experience level.

------
uber1geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

I am a Backend Engineer, focused on the performance-oriented development of
web-services, and back-end components using Django, and other Python-related
technologies. I've been working for the past 6 years, with Python and Django,
Django REST Framework on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript on the front-
end (I also have some familiarity with React.js).

I’m passionate about programming, user experience, and communities, I am the
lead organizer of Google Developers Group in Kashmir Valley since 2011.

I've worked extensively with early age startups helping them from ground zero,
and with distributed teams.

Resume: [https://ubergeek.me/resume/](https://ubergeek.me/resume/)

Email: hire at ubergeek . me

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with 10+ years of experience
building web apps using Rails. I build MVPs for startups so they can test
their ideas in the market quickly, and also consult on legacy applications.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

\- Mobile: I build out the APIs in Rails and partner with iOS/Android devs on
building out the native apps.

Talk to me about your ideas!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
carterparks
SEEKING WORK | Based in Laramie, Wyoming looking for remote work

I'm looking to team up with an early stage startup to help them build their
MVP to get them to their next round of funding.

I'm a full stack web and mobile application developer with over a decade of
experience building a wide variety of apps for companies big and small. I've
worked alone and I've also lead teams. I love Elixir & Phoenix, Ruby & Rails,
React, React Native, Relay, and GraphQL.

I've got a portfolio at [https://carterparks.com](https://carterparks.com) but
I'd love to get on the phone to talk to you about your project. Shoot me an
email: carter@carterparks.com.

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

Better outcomes through experience, communication, and understanding risk.

Android/iOS/Xamarin/Cordova. Serverless back-ends Amazon/Azure/Google. Website
integration Node/PHP/ASP. App Design.

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development. I am the Salty Dog: a
sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the prow of your ship guiding
you safely through the rocks.

How can we help?

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
kika
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area, California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but can fly for brief periods

Technologies: AWS/Azure/Baremetal/DevOps/CI-
CD/Jenkins/Python/Perl/Javascript/Purescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/)

Email: kika@kikap.com

DevOps Architect, Senior Engineer, Manager/Mentor/Leader. Expert in scaling,
datacenter migrations, CI/CD process and pipelines, migration to (and from!)
cloud. Can work as a developer from web applications (Purescript/Node) to
Windows desktop (C++, OpenGL, Qt, etc), but prefer to concentrate on
scalability and devops.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you,

Website: [https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
mackermedia
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Omaha, NE

Technologies: Full-stack web developer specializing in Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, React (+Microcosm/Redux). Able to do CSS build-out as well.

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-
ackerman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-ackerman/)

Time available: 8-16 hours per week.

Email: mikeackerman -at- gmail ~dot~ com

I'm a web developer currently working on starting a business. While it gets
its legs and provides a sustainable income, I'm looking to supplement my
income with a bit of freelance work. I would love to hear from you and what
opportunities you have available. Thanks!

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - Remote preferred

Location: Bucharest, Romania (UTC +2)

I can help you build your MVP or improve/maintain your existing app.

* 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails

* Passionate about building products

* Focus on business goals

* Fluent in English

I built my first Rails app about 5 years ago with my co-founder (on-demand car
wash service). For the past 4 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails
developer at an agency. During this time I have worked on a fin-tech product
that offers financing to students in the UK and Germany. I’ve also lead the
development of an internal project management tool.

Available ~20h/week.

Email: alex@alexmarinescu.com

------
gbrunacci
SEEKING WORK - Remote Main Tech Stack: React, Laravel, AWS, and mostly
everything derived from it.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. Used to work with any US Timezone

I also work with a very small team that have immediately availability.

gabriel@bravenew.tech | [https://bravenew.tech/](https://bravenew.tech/) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/)

------
gcj
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or wherever you want to pay me for going

I'm a full stack developer with 19 years of experience, both working as a
freelancer or in teams, locally or remotely. I'll take any kind of project
within my skills :)

Skills: PHP (specially if you are using the amazing Laravel), JS (both vanilla
and Vue.JS), HTML, CSS and SASS, building tools like Webpack, MySQL. Hove
wordked a lot with Wordpress too.

You can contact me through my website gcj.io (there's links for projects and
my github account too)

------
theyCallMeSwift
SEEKING FREELANCER

LOCATION: New York area or remote

ROLE: Sample Application Developer, Technical Curriculum Developer

SKILLS: Ideally Python, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript but a wide variety of
technical skill sets are applicable. Technical writing with an approachable
tone is key for the Technical Curriculum Developer role.

COMPANY: Major League Hacking's (MLH) mission is to empower hackers. Each year
over 100,000 young technologists and innovators around the world attend MLH
events and join our community. Our events provide a self-driven environment
where community members learn from each other outside the confines of
traditional academia. The MLH team grew out of this movement and is dedicated
to making it accessible to the entire world.

DETAILS: Do you spend your free time making cool applications to learn about
new technologies? Do you write tutorials to teach your friends and audience
about something cool you've learned? Major League Hacking wants to pay you to
do exactly that.

MLH's Localhost program creates workshops to introduce developers to cutting
edge technologies and to inspire the next generation of hackers. We are
building a team of rockstar sample application developers and technical
curriculum developers to create the sample applications and tutorials that
participants learn from and build off of in these workshops. Everything we
create is open source so this is a great opportunity to learn new
technologies, add a ton of experience to your portfolio and resume, and have a
lot of fun!

To get a feel for the kind of application & content we create, check out this
simple Snake game that integrates in-app purchases via Shopify to teach
participants the basics of GraphQL. [https://github.com/MLH/mlh-localhost-
shopify-graphql](https://github.com/MLH/mlh-localhost-shopify-graphql)

CONTACT: * [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/sample-application-
dev...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/sample-application-developer) *
[https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/technical-
curriculum-d...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/technical-curriculum-
developer/)

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now,
delivering web apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
hboon
17 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* You want a part-time CTO

* Take a project from ideation to launch

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

* Building of SDKs

* Take over long term app maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

Have experience working across timezones, remotely.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Location: Pakistan Remote: Yes

Looking for short term interesting gigs/projects. Things I have done so far
but not limited to it:

\- Automation scripts, web scrapers and bots in Python.

\- Exploratory data analysis in Python.

\- Web development in PHP Laravel, Django and Flask.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
zahariev
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

With 6 years of full-time full-stack programming experience with custom web
development of data driven applications.

Reliable with good communication skills.

Rate: 30$/hour

Technologies: Python, Django, Pyramid, Google App Engine, Flask, jQuery,
Angular.js, HTML, CSS, Twitter Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, GQL,
RabbitMQ, Redis

Portfolio:
[https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio](https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio)

Email: zahari(at)zahariev.co

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
hamzahrmalik
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelancer based in UK

\- Websites

\- Web apps

\- Backend, payment integration, login systems etc

\- Website, portfolio, testimonials at
[https://www.hamzahrmalik.com](https://www.hamzahrmalik.com)

\- Email: hire@hamzahrmalik.com

Rate is usually a fixed fee negotiated beforehand. I will set up a call,
discuss your project requirements we will draw up a specification and price
it. This way you know exactly what it will cost beforehand.

Thanks, Hamzah

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

Dustin and Karl are the founders of Hyperfiddle. We are co-located and share
an office in Philadelphia, PA.

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Full-stack application development. We can handle anything–the crazier, the
better.

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
DoreenMichele
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Southwest Coastal Washington

I'm a freelance writer. I have done content creation for business websites for
about six years. Most of that has been ghost writing through an online
service, so I have an extremely limited public portfolio. I am looking to
change that.

There is contact info in my profile.

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK - flask/python/django - Remote preferred Location:
Lahore,Pakistan

I can help you build your MVP or improve/maintain your existing app.

* 3 years experience working with django/python,angular * Experience in node,mongo

* Passionate about building products

* Focus on business goals

* Fluent in English

Available ~25h/week.

Email: abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
_s
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia, Remote OK

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP/Laravel, JS/React Native/Node

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/rMGjhm](https://goo.gl/rMGjhm) / shazamjad.com

Email: shaz.web@icloud.com

Available for remote contract work.

------
_sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or REMOTE

Expertise: Providing complete web and mobile solutions, from conception to
deployment.

Portfolio & Contact info: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

------
velocitylifts
SEEKING FREELANCER: REMOTE

Looking for someone who has experience with both Android and OpenCV.
Significant experience with video/image processing on Android in lieu of
OpenCV is also acceptable.

Contact: marcus at velocitylifts dot com

~~~
funmik712
​Hey Marcus,

By way of background, I am a Mobility Consultant at Simform (www.simform.com)
& I've some great Android engineers you'd love to work with.

We have been making apps for over nearly 10 years now & one of our designed &
developed app we believe is close to what you're looking for is A Color Story
App.

You can download the android app here -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.acolorstor...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.acolorstory&hl=en)

I'd be very interested in learning more about your app & discuss ways we can
work together.

How does your calendar look for a call on Monday (03/12)?

best Mihir Shah India skype - mihir.simform

p.s. If you'd like to see more apps then please visit our portfolio here -
[https://www.simform.com/our/work/mobile.pdf](https://www.simform.com/our/work/mobile.pdf)

------
farnsworthy
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack dev with extensive remote background seeking new projects. Mostly
Ruby/Rails/JS stack, AWS, Go, etc.

Please contact for further discussion: farnsworthyhn@protonmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER NYC.

Remote doable based in USA prefer east coast.

React Native dev.

to enable and configure push notifications for a soon to be released iOS app

Rate.$50/hr

contact(at)qureshimedia.com

------
ska80
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Email: ska80 at gmx dot com

Proficient in:

● Java (SE, Spring Boot, RxJava, Kafka)

● Erlang/OTP

● Common Lisp (LispWorks)

● C (Systems Programming: GNU/Linux)

Available immediately.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Chicago-area

Clojure / Elixir / Python / DevOps / Docker

Email in profile

------
Renous
=================================

SEEKING FREELANCER

Remote: Yes / Location: Finland

=================================

| imageboard software | security | sysadmin | Looking for an experienced
programmer to make a private community website that consists of customized
imageboard and user authentications to discord. It would be targeted to a
smaller audience so no competition for other boards... i need someone
trustworthy who can show previous work, is interested in the project and can
guide with learning the imageboard software/server maintenance. Server must be
optimized, secured and taken care of atleast until i learn all the necessary
tasks or find a second admin. For an expert these shouldn't be too demanding
and none of the coresystems have to be programmed from scratch unless the
person wants to but shared imageboard software like
[https://github.com/fallenPineapple/NPFchan](https://github.com/fallenPineapple/NPFchan)
,
[https://github.com/kennell/imageboards](https://github.com/kennell/imageboards)
can be used as a base or model. Im able to cover the costs of the server and
have a suitable place for it.

CONTACT: ren0[at]protonmail[dot]ch

The features would be as simple as possible and all the unnecessary stuff
disposed of. In addition to the basic imageboard features we would need: \- An
application system: Admins and moderators can accept or reject applications.
Accept: Send a welcome email with a link to create the user. Reject: Send a
comment about the application in email and offer a chance to edit it/try
again. \- Privatecommunity: cut off all connections to the board if the user
is not logged in. Frontpage would have info about the site, login form (+
password retrieval), links to the application and discord server. \-
Administration: Easy page to manage applications, reported posts, users, bans
etc. \- Discord authentication: Users should authenticate to the internal
discord channels / role automatically or manually so that when the application
is accepted there would be instructions in the account settings on how to do
it for example. a command with a discord bot or something like that. \- Mobile
compatibility \- Generate invite codes or links for individual or X old users
that can be used to register without application.

This is not all, but the most important ones.

Budget is 500€ but note: this is not for someone doing the usual paid work.
This is for someone who is interested in the project, wants to help and
possibly learn something in the process.

Our purpose is to create a private community type imageboard with a support
network that can also help people dealing with depression, social alienation
and mental health problems that are increasing globally especially in the
youth.

------
arrtz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Worldwide, REMOTE, near-total flexibility on hours. $70-100/hr. Expert
Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWHFL)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for full-time roles for our internal team --
particularly looking for senior engineers, dev managers, and a product manager
right now; for those we generally prefer local (Seattle) candidates, though we
do cover relocation. More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

